# Will Uber and Lyft let you drive a car with a turbocharged engine?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Was looking at a few cars the other day and saw one for a decent price. It was a Honda Civic with a turbocharged engine. Just wanna know if Uber and Lyft will let us drive a car with a turbocharged engine? Thanks!

It came stock with the car and not a custom part installed. The title is Civic EX-T. T stands for turbo I guess based on my research on caranddriver.com


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't see why not.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Mine is turbo charged...I don't understand the Question.
Many Cars are turbo charged these days.

I guess that is not the case on the North Pole.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> Many Cars are turbo charged these days.


No, a lot of cars aren't turbocharged unless you have one of those luxury cars like Audi, MB, or BMW. Most cars under 25-30k are not turbocharged.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

htboston said:


> Was looking at a few cars the other day and saw one for a decent price. It was a Honda Civic with a turbocharged engine. Just wanna know if Uber and Lyft will let us drive a car with a turbocharged engine? Thanks!
> 
> It came stock with the car and not a custom part installed. The title is Civic EX-T. T stands for turbo I guess based on my research on caranddriver.com


Yes you can but first you must sign a waiver to keep your speed under 100mph!


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Even if the car's aftermarket with a Turbocharger or supercharger how is Uber or Lyft going to know


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Yes you can but first you must sign a waiver to keep your speed under 100mph!


I doubt a car that is MSRP at under 22k (New) with a turbocharged engine is really that great, lol. But I read that because of the turbo, it'll feel like it's tugging sometimes when in motion and Uber/Lyft might not like that for their riders, that's why I was wondering if they'll accept turbocharged engines.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

The turbo or supercharger doesn't make the car unsafe to operate. It's the driver that does so. Uber and Lyft don't care, as long as the vehicle fits the requirements for the service level you are applying for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

htboston said:


> Was looking at a few cars the other day and saw one for a decent price. It was a Honda Civic with a turbocharged engine. Just wanna know if Uber and Lyft will let us drive a car with a turbocharged engine? Thanks!
> 
> It came stock with the car and not a custom part installed. The title is Civic EX-T. T stands for turbo I guess based on my research on caranddriver.com


Honda Civic Turbo !
It sounds Dangerous !
Perhaps acceleration G force will SNAP their necks !
Make passengers wear G force suits so they wont black out from " Civic Acceleration !

0-60 in 6.7 seconds !
It may be too much for them !



Snowblind said:


> Mine is turbo charged...I don't understand the Question.
> Many Cars are turbo charged these days.
> 
> I guess that is not the case on the North Pole.


Only so much you can do with a 1.5 lier


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^
ROFLMFHO


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

68350 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> ROFLMFHO


Dont laugh Too hard.
That 68 Buick Skylark in your pic did 0-60 m.p.h. in 7.4 seconds . . . .
.7 seconds slower.with 350 4 bbl stock.
Its amazing what 4 cylinder engines can do now.

Now a Cadillac CTS V with Hennesy upgrade will do 0-60 m.p.h. in 2.9 seconds !
10.5 1/4 mile at 135 mph
Top speed 220.
Who needs a vette ?

.

P.S. i would rather have the Skylark too.

Or a Chevelle, Cutlass 442,or LeMans
And who wouldnt want a G.T.O. ?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> No, a lot of cars aren't turbocharged unless you have one of those luxury cars like Audi, MB, or BMW. Most cars under 25-30k are not turbocharged.


What a pile of BS. Check your Facts.
Here are just a few Cars under $25K , all of them are Turbo charged, some of them even twin turbo equipped:

Mini Cooper S
Ford Fiesta ST
Kia Forte Koup
VW GTI
Hyundai Veloster Turbo
Ford Focus ST
Mazda MX 5
Ford Mustang Ecoboost.
There are probably a lot more on the list.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> What a pile of BS. Check your Facts.
> Here are just a few Cars under $25K , all of them are Turbo charged, some of them even twin turbo equipped:
> 
> Mini Cooper S
> ...


And:
VW Jetta $17,895
VW Golf $19,895
VW Beetle $19,994
Jeep Renegade $17,995
Fiat 500 $19,995
Chevy Sonic $17,350
Chevy Cruze $16,975

I think most manufacturers use turbos on dinky engines to give them adequate power while still able to get great fuel economy. Mazda does things differently. No factory turbo option on the new MX-5. After market turbos are hitting the market for the new MX-5, tho.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

What? Why wouldn't it be? Almost every car nowadays have turbos on them. 5 of my last 6 uber cars were turbocharged.
Most manufacturers are going turbo because of the fuel economy regulations


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> What a pile of BS. Check your Facts.
> Here are just a few Cars under $25K , all of them are Turbo charged, some of them even twin turbo equipped:
> 
> Mini Cooper S
> ...


Okay you named 8, let me name 14 that are not turbocharged.
Honda Civic
Honda Accord
Honda Accord Hybrid
Honda Fit
Toyota Corolla
Toyota Camry
Toyota Prius
Toyota Yaris
Jeep Compass
Jeep Patriot
Hyundai Sonata
Hyundai Ioniq
Ford Focus SE
VW Jetta
There are much more to this list

Some of them have turbocharged options but most of their trims are not. I call your bs.

But I got it... Uber and Lyft accept turbocharged engines lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

htboston said:


> No, a lot of cars aren't turbocharged unless you have one of those luxury cars like Audi, MB, or BMW. Most cars under 25-30k are not turbocharged.


All of which are allowed on Uber...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Yes you can but first you must sign a waiver to keep your speed under 100mph!


Ive had uber flash me a 122mph warning (biturbo diesel)


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> What a pile of BS. Check your Facts.
> Here are just a few Cars under $25K , all of them are Turbo charged, some of them even twin turbo equipped:
> 
> Mini Cooper S
> ...


Mazda (miata) MX5 is not turbo charged.

here's some common sense logic bomb:
BMW 535
Audi A6
can be driven on Uber Black/lyft lux, that means they're automatically approved for uberx

Audi a4, and 335 is eligible for select, lyft premier, which means they're automiatcally approved for uberx

so what does that tell you? yes. you can drive turbo, twin turbo cars for uberx/lyft


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I had my 15 year old Autocross car on uberX for almost a year,

Uber don't care...


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> Mazda (miata) MX5 is not turbo charged.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> View attachment 160438


I'm a bit of a Mazda fan. I bought a new one in 2015. I really, really, really, wanted the MX-5. Being only 6'2" tall, I even fit. But practicality won out and I got a Mazda3 instead. It has the same engine as in the MX-5, a normally aspirated 2.0 liter 4 cylinder with 13.0:1 compression. I think BBR is the first company to come out with a turbo for the 2.0 liter Skyactiv engine. It costs about $6000 from the USA distributor. Rumor has it that the turbo will also fit my car, even though the engine is sideways (fwd).


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

I drive a WRX STI and it's turbo charged. But it has a suspension 40% stiffer then the average car and pax hate it because I gotten a few vihecle quality complains and I'm sure it's the suspension you can feel every little bump on the road and when u go over Little Rock's. my car only has 20k miles nothing wrong with it come from factory like this that's the down side lol a lot of cleanliness/quality of car complaints **** Em I say lol, race car problems lmao


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

JadeSti said:


> I drive a WRX STI and it's turbo charged. But it has a suspension 40% stiffer then the average car and pax hate it because I gotten a few vihecle quality complains and I'm sure it's the suspension you can feel every little bump on the road and when u go over Little Rock's. my car only has 20k miles nothing wrong with it come from factory like this that's the down side lol a lot of cleanliness/quality of car complaints &%[email protected]!* Em I say lol, race car problems lmao


Are you sure its not for the smoke burning off the tires at stop lights or drifting the rear end around corners?


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Are you sure its not for the smoke burning off the tires at stop lights or drifting the rear end around corners?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> View attachment 160438


This one is only turbocharged because they put an aftermarket turbo kit in it


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I think it would be great to pick up passengers with one of these sticking through the hood of your vehicle!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I think it would be great to pick up passengers with one of these sticking through the hood of your vehicle!
> 
> View attachment 160502


Guarenteed to get a "cool car" rating


----------



## Troutstanding (Jun 22, 2018)

htboston said:


> Okay you named 8, let me name 14 that are not turbocharged.
> Honda Civic
> Honda Accord
> Honda Accord Hybrid
> ...


This list is WAY wrong...
Pretty much EVERY Car that Honda makes now has a Turbocharged Engine, even Hybrids, all listed above except the FIT. Any Toyota with guts in it has a V-6, same goes for Jeeps. Honda got rid of the V-6 (except for the Odyssey, Pilot and Ridgeline) as mentioned, every Civic and Accord has a Turbo Engine. The Accord has the same engine specs as the Civic Type R from what I've been told, just not the 350 horses. As far as Hyundai's go, they are a mixed bag. The Sonata's are all mixed, The Elantra GT Sport (HATCH) is a Turbo. Half the Santa Fe's are Turbo and pretty much everything else. The new Jetta is a Turbo, from the Base to the Top of the Line. I know nothing about cars, so I trump (lowercase must be used nowadays) your bs to his bs


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This thread Clawed its way out of the grave & returned !

Just like Jason Vorhees . . .
Threads Always RETURN !

Cha cha cha chaaa. . . .

Just picked up a factory Supercharged. 40th Anniversary pontiac Grand Prix.

No Lag
Fun . . .gets 23 mpg even with my foot on Supercharger for 1,200 mile trip home with it.
( as much fun as the Dodge Chargers, Buick Wildcats & G.T.O.' s we used to play with in the 70's. When they were cheap.)
Mercedes calls " Superchargers " a Kompressor.
( since YOU dragged the thread back out)



Spotscat said:


> I think it would be great to pick up passengers with one of these sticking through the hood of your vehicle!
> 
> View attachment 160502


You can CLOSE the HOOD if you use the Right SUPERCHARGER !

You can do it stealth style.
( last pic. Is my latest cars supercharger.
PIZZA PIZZA !)



Troutstanding said:


> This list is WAY wrong...
> Pretty much EVERY Car that Honda makes now has a Turbocharged Engine, even Hybrids, all listed above except the FIT. Any Toyota with guts in it has a V-6, same goes for Jeeps. Honda got rid of the V-6 (except for the Odyssey, Pilot and Ridgeline) as mentioned, every Civic and Accord has a Turbo Engine. The Accord has the same engine specs as the Civic Type R from what I've been told, just not the 350 horses. As far as Hyundai's go, they are a mixed bag. The Sonata's are all mixed, The Elantra GT Sport (HATCH) is a Turbo. Half the Santa Fe's are Turbo and pretty much everything else. The new Jetta is a Turbo, from the Base to the Top of the Line. I know nothing about cars, so I trump (lowercase must be used nowadays) your bs to his bs


Now . . .what would happen if we replaced the E.G.R. valve. With pure OXYGEN flow into the combustion chambers ?

Next Week . . .Nitrous Oxide N.O.S. & Supercharger . . ." BOOST & JUICE ".


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

I drive a 2015 VW Passat Turbo ,they never even mentioned the turbo. .. Sure flushes mpg down the tube though


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

274HP Optima.
Turbo doesn't make it out of control fast though.


----------

